# question - first attempt outdoors



## jackn (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all
This is my first post...greetings from Down Under!
I was wondering if I could get some advice on the condition and progress of my first outdoor plant? The seeds were just random from a friend.
They have been outside 24/7 and get around 5 hrs of sunshine a day. It's in the low 20s celsius in Sydney this time of year.
The plant in the photo is 5-6 weeks old...reading through other posts, I feel it's making slow progress. Soil is good quality potting mix. I have used small amounts of general use fertilizer, and water with a light spray each day.
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
jackn


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 9, 2006)

hi jackn,
Your plants look like they could do with a bit more light exposure maybe a flouro or sommting youll need more hours of light to get good growth


----------



## KADE (Oct 9, 2006)

What you have is just over a weeks progress... Get a couple floro bulbs over it and you will see a dramatic growth rate increase.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not sure about Australia, but here in N. America the OD season is about over. People are harvesting now.
You may need to consider moving them into an indoor grow with florous or HID lights.
Winter is creeping up and the temps will drop.


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2006)

heeee hee..it's "spring time" in the southern hemisphere mutt. Just approaching the growing season. (That whirlpool in the toilet when they flush spins totally backwards too)

jackn...as much direct exposure to sunshine as possible. Though your plants progress does seem pretty slow in development, as the days lengthen and temps rise, it will increase. You have in excess of 3 months vegging time before flowering will begin. Plenty of time to outgrow that container..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

huh, I thought winter time we are farther away from the sun? I'm confused. I guess I better do some reading. Now I feel like an idiot. LOL


----------



## KADE (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, we are... but the bottom half is closer.


----------



## jackn (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys. And yes, summer is just about to start in Sydney, with the longest day being Dec 22. So hopefully I'll see an increase in growth rate over the next month or two. Just hope it's a female as I've only one plant left now...think the birds took a fancy to the others before I built the cage!
cheers
jackn


----------



## Hick (Oct 12, 2006)

hey jack...if it were "me", I'd get a few more seeds cracked. Youve plenty of time, and the odds of success are pretty slim with only one plant to rely on.


----------



## jackn (Oct 13, 2006)

Hick, I think you're right... I've planted a few more just in case. It's really only an 'experiment' but if it works out then happy days!

Can you advise on when they should be ready to harvest? I know you mentioned I have in excess of 3 months before flowering, but if I plant a couple of new ones will they catch up on the existing one, and how long does flowering take?
Thanks again
jack


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2006)

your longest day of the year falls in late December(dec.22), 4-6 weeks later, you should start seeing onset of flowering. Another 6-8 weeks to harvest.


----------



## skunk (Oct 13, 2006)

hey mutt i was lmaorof. dont feel bad good buddy i thought the same thang      lol. as a matter of fact i figured it was summer in china right now .


----------



## jackn (Oct 14, 2006)

Guys, I have another question (most likely a silly one) - when you say 'as much sunshine as possible' does it *have* to be in direct sunlight? My plant, because it's on a balcony, gets the morning sun from about 5.00am to noon, then as the sun passes over, is shaded until darkness untill around 7.00pm.
(I would prefer not to move it from it's current location owing to privacy reasons).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

jackn said:
			
		

> Guys, I have another question (most likely a silly one) - when you say 'as much sunshine as possible' does it *have* to be in direct sunlight? My plant, because it's on a balcony, gets the morning sun from about 5.00am to noon, then as the sun passes over, is shaded until darkness untill around 7.00pm.
> (I would prefer not to move it from it's current location owing to privacy reasons).


*That's really not enough. You need to get them more if ya can. *


----------



## skunk (Oct 16, 2006)

tbg is correct , if not you will  have puny buds.


----------



## jackn (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi guys
Here an updated photo taken today. Progress is slow, but getting better. What do you think?
cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

hello, looking good. lets wish for a sexy lady.
peace and happy vegging.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Your babies are looking good just keep doing what your doing and you should be fine.  *


----------



## thesingingdetective (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey dude if you want that plant to grow bigger you should transplant that sucker into the biggest pot you can find and fill it with  premium soil mix, add a little sand to the soil as well as a few worms.  Transplant in the cool of the evening and use an additive from any nursery that limits transplant shock, and when it gets real hot stick it in direct sun and only water in the cool evenings. Do this and you'll create a monster...


----------



## jackn (Oct 31, 2006)

G'day detective et al
I wish I had read your post yesterday
Yesterday I decided to bore a few more holes in the bottom of my pot (it wasn't a proper drainage pot). Anyway it cracked apart and I had to transplant my plant. It's not looking too good today unfortunately. The leaaes are bending down and dying. I took a few snaps this evening. Is there any hope for it? It's in premium soil mix (with no extra nutrients). This is 8 weeks progress. Bummer.


----------



## thesingingdetective (Oct 31, 2006)

It might come back to life try not to mess with it too much, let mother nature do her thing and hope for the best the poor little sucker is shocked,  it doesn't help to move the plant a lot, it suffers shock everytime you move it. You can also over fertilize young plants without knowing it because premium soil is very rich in ferts . Don't worry too much, you have plenty of time to grow more weed. I live in Aus too and it's gonna be a long hot summer so make sure  you get your plants to soak up all the hot sun they can and let mother nature (seedstrain permitting) do her thing...


----------



## jackn (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the tips mate.
Just another question...when you say "it doesn't help to move the plant a lot, it suffers shock everytime you move it." ...I presume you mean actually transplanting it (as opposed to moving the pot around)? I often move it around during the day to get the full sun.
Thanks.


----------



## thesingingdetective (Oct 31, 2006)

A plant should only be transplanted once, twice in an emergancy.   Everytime you move any pot plant it will cause stress even if you don't notice anything.  Your best bet is to get a big pot place it in a spot where the sun shines the longest  and leave it be. If it gets too big that someone might notice it, tie it down, it'll grow in any direction you want.


----------



## butdawg_ (Nov 6, 2006)

hah.. they aint lookin soo fresh.. although there is a good chance they will recover. aigght


----------



## 8ball (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe theres some hope, you should have gave it more sunlight to begin with though it would have been real big by now.


----------



## jackn (Nov 26, 2006)

well folks, just a quick update. Looks like she managed to pull thru. She's still small but starting to grow quicker, now that the weather is getting better. Here's a few snaps...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

jackn said:
			
		

> well folks, just a quick update. Looks like she managed to pull thru. She's still small but starting to grow quicker, now that the weather is getting better. Here's a few snaps...


*Your baby is coming right along. Keep it up and she will be a big mother before ya know it. *


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Looing Good Keep It Up And You Will Have Some Long Legs Wion That Lady


----------



## flipmode (Dec 1, 2006)

its seems kidda cold is in indoors


----------



## doit_dude (Dec 16, 2006)

hey guys,i stay on an island in the pacific.
a territory of the u.s.

and im wondering if helicopters can detect my plant?

will they chek it out?


----------



## jackn (Jan 3, 2007)

Just another update. Weather here has still been fairly mild for this time of yr. Any thoughts on whether boy or girl?


----------



## jackn (Feb 10, 2007)

here's more recent pics. As you can see, flowering now. I think this is female right? Any idea how many weeks left to harvest?


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2007)

yup jack..."do the nursery in pink...it's a girl!!"


----------



## Brouli (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhahaah  you just start to harvest and you already lookin for harvest date ??
like few weeks (6 or 7)


----------



## jackn (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, that's good news indeed. Main reason about asking about harvest time again is because I head overseas for 5 weeks leaving on Mar 16. Was wondering if I could harvest before I leave, or will I have to leave her with a friend?


----------

